# Woman sprays cops with breastmilk. Seriously.



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/28/us-arrest-breastmilk-idUSTRE75R3Q420110628?feedType=RSS&feedName=oddlyEnoughNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+reuters%2FoddlyEnoughNews+(News+%2F+US+%2F+Oddly+Enough)

This is crazy. I can't imagine what made her think that this was a good idea.


----------



## goldenwillow (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow. Very unfortunate.


----------



## mamaboss (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmm, oookay... Don't drink and... Lactate???


----------



## mar123 (Apr 14, 2008)

And then to use the "you can't arrest me because I am a nursing mother" excuse. Obviously she wasn't taking nursing seriously if she got drunk.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mar123*
> 
> And then to use the "you can't arrest me because I am a nursing mother" excuse. *Obviously she wasn't taking nursing seriously if she got drunk.*


IDK, I've totally drank too much since I've been nursing DD. She was at a wedding, so its pretty likely that she had her kid with someone else and had pumped. I've gone out with my friends to a bar and left DD with pumped milk and I consider myself to "take nursing seriously."

I just cant believe that she used her breastmilk as a weapon against the cops. I wonder how many of the cops were totally grossed out by having some random woman's breastmilk squirted at them.


----------



## sunshinemum (Feb 6, 2007)

yeah that is just weird. I too am wondering what made her think that was going to be a good idea!


----------



## Aillidh (Jun 14, 2011)

WTF? Weird.....


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

I am really trying to picture how this happened. Maybe I shouldn't. Strange.


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mar123*
> 
> And then to use the "you can't arrest me because I am a nursing mother" excuse. Obviously she wasn't taking nursing seriously if she got drunk.


Pffft, I nursed my oldest for almost four years (including through his younger brother's pregnancy), without supplementing. I've nursed in public without shame. I've had my partner sit outside my class for eight hours a day with a one week old infant so I could feed the baby before he was old enough to be safely introduced to a bottle. I take nursing seriously. AND l drink alcohol on occasion (and have drunk to intoxication in a few rare instances).

Never did assault a cop with breastmilk, though.

I have taken aim at my husband when he was being obnoxious...


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

This was hilarious:

Quote:


> "This is a prime example of how alcohol can make individuals do things they would not normally do," Davis said.


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

Maybe she was following her lead.


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

lol, "using breast milk as a weapon" bahahaha....

To add, I have also drank socially while nursing, but would never do so while pregnant or with a baby- only with an older toddler. The way I figure it, people have been drinking alcohol while nursing as long as it's been around- I don't think it's the source of other issues like cancer or stupidity or w/e may be... (not to spark a debate or offend anyone or anything)


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mommy212*
> 
> lol, "using breast milk as a weapon" bahahaha....
> 
> *To add, I have also drank socially while nursing, but would never do so while pregnant or with a baby- only with an older toddler*. The way I figure it, people have been drinking alcohol while nursing as long as it's been around- I don't think it's the source of other issues like cancer or stupidity or w/e may be... (not to spark a debate or offend anyone or anything)


Yep, I feel the same way. For me the issue is not alcohol transfer in breastmilk, its the fact that you cant take care of your kid if you are drunk. I assume this woman didnt have her baby there, or it would have been mentioned. I've had half a beer when in my second and third trimester too, and I dont see anything wrong with it. (only half because it has to be good beer for me to drink it when Im pregnant as the taste of lager when Im pregnant is too gross).

I love the link to the article about the woman in Owensboro. KY mamas represent!


----------

